# how do I plant Staurogyne Repens?



## aquariumrookie (Jan 28, 2014)

GUYS, also, the S Repens do not seem lik they are individual stems AT ALL how should I plant this I wanted individual stems but I have what I have so how do I plant this stuff iff lik 7 stems are connected together by the plant can I separate this or no? How do I plant these clumps of 7 or so stems per plant?
THANKS!


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

I've found you can separate the clumps, into individual stems. Or leave them as a group, but I wouldnt do more than three stems per clump. If you separate into stems, pull the bottom leafs and plant. They will straighten up after a day or two.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

on the clumps of s. repens that ihave, I initially planted them as a group and after a week or so, igently pulled them apart so they can become there own individual stems.


----------



## Ruxl (Dec 14, 2013)

I picked up a package similarly on Thursday. Run it under water to try to clean up as much of the gel as possible. Many of the stems were attached to each other, and because of the packaging they are short and bent pretty strong. Plant them the best you can and within a few days they should straighten up. I find I have to continually replant them for a week or so and then it settles down.

Here's a picture taken today of the package from Thurs.:


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jan 28, 2014)

So would it be ok to cut them because they afe attached to each other by the plant not some gel or something

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

S Repens can be cut up, you can stick a broken stem with one leaf in the substrate and it will grow roots. No need to be too gentle with them, they are incredibly hardy.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I got mine in a little plastic cup with the nutrient gel. I just trimmed off each stem and planted each one individually to the layout I liked. Within a couple days I saw new roots.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

You are better off in the long run cutting all the stems and then planting them about 1" apart. When they start to grow and you start to trim they will spread and you need to plant with this in mind. They can choke themselves out.


----------

